
Show HN: Telegram bot to track your expenses: whereismymoneybot - oboroten
https://wimm.aleks.sh
======
saintPirelli
That's a splendid idea and I would totally need that, but there is just no
chance I am sending you my expenses.

Which - now that I typed it out - is odd considering I probably wouldn't have
such a big problem with keeping my expenses in a Google sheet.

